# Ipod or RCA output



## slvrvnto (Jan 20, 2004)

Looking for an Ipod or RCA adapter for my 01 A4, Cant find it anywhere around the car shops by me. 
I took out my changer and want to use the factory CDC input???? Any help 
Thks


----------

